# Parker COMPAX-M GSD Dateien



## Markus (8 September 2007)

hallo habe hier eine Achse von Parker mit einem COMPAX-M Servo.

Habe das gute Stück am Profibus aber ich kann auf www.parker-eme.com keine Downloads für die GSD oder Beispielprogramme für die S7 finden.

Es gibt die gesuchten Dinge nur für den COMPAX-3

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

GSD bitte an markus@uhltronix.com schicken oder hier anhängen.

Danke!


----------



## Oberchefe (8 September 2007)

1 Minute Googeln:


```
Typ - Dateien / Gerätestammdatei
Mit der Installation des ServoManagers werden die
Profibus - Typ - Dateien, sowie die Gerätestammdatei
auf Ihren PC kopiert.
Diese Dateien enthalten die Profibus - Daten von
COMPAX.
Typ - Dateien
! Deutsch: ...SRVBOX\DATA\CPX300TD.200
! International: ...SRVBOX\DATA\CPX300SX.200
Gerätestammdatei
...SRVBOX\DATA\CPX0EE95.GSD
```


----------



## Markus (8 September 2007)

jupp wer lesen kann ist mla wieder klar im vorteil - danke dir!


----------



## Markus (18 September 2007)

nur mal so - falls mal wer probleme damit bekommt...

in den mitgelieferten fbs von parker sind merkerbytes verwendet und die bausteine sind geschützt!

möge dieses arschloch von parker das sie geschrieben hat zur hölle fahren!


----------

